# Memphis Shallow Mounts



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Here is the dilema.

I have a tacoma and I want Memphis. As a Metal and Rock listener, I prefer tight bass, but I want it loud. I had 2 12" PR on one 500D in a Memphis box in my SUV, they were adequate. 

The question is, do I want one 12" or two 10"? I have the space for either. I have two Memphis 500D amps, different years but basically the same I would think. I would like to use what I have. 

Any ideas?

I thank you in advance,

G


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

I would go with 10's because (in my opinion) they have a tighter bass, for the kick petals from the drums, better responce time. Thats what I'm going to get for my Durango is 10's but not shallow mounts.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

One of the guys I work with has one of the 10's under the rear seat in a down firing box in his 07 Tundra and it gets decently loud with just one. I would make sure you put it in the largest box recommended. We first had his installed in .35 cubic ft box and it sounded terrible. It's not in .80 cubic ft. box and sounds great. I think he's wanting to get rid of it and get a 8W7 so I could get you one 10" to save you some cash.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am leaning towards the 10" x2, just depends on if I can fab the box to fit. 

G


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Project_dog said:


> I would go with 10's because (in my opinion) they have a tighter bass, for the kick petals from the drums, better responce time. Thats what I'm going to get for my Durango is 10's but not shallow mounts.


Yeah sorry bro but that is very incorrect. The "tightness" of the woofer has nothing to do with speaker size. Please do some research here.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Tonyguy said:


> Yeah sorry bro but that is very incorrect. The "tightness" of the woofer has nothing to do with speaker size. Please do some research here.


This is why I put this out there, I am looking for guidance. How do you think the 10s will be? So far, I have decided to go with a dual encloseure 1.25cu/ft, recommended size. Driven by 500 @ 2ohms. Unless I am way off here...


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

Well then my stereo guys here have me worng. I'll look up and research. Thanks.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Please do, I would like to hear what you have found out.


----------

